
Show HN: Merge SQLite Databases with the same name from different folders - juliov
https://github.com/JulioV/PythonScriptsForSQLite
======
boxidea
You can also attach other sqlite databases which might make it easier.

    
    
        attach database 'old-database.sqlite3' as old;
        insert into dbtable ( id, name ) select id, name from old.dbtable;
    

Then you don't need to use Python to iterate through each row.

